# RGB Lights not Working



## Yaotzin521 (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought a Gigabyte Aorus AC300W R2 cabinet about a week ago.
The RGB Logo in the front and on the PSU shroud are not lighting up.
I contacted Tech Support and they said i don't have to connect any cables to my motherboard in order to make the Logos light up.
I cannot go to the Service Center either since its about 10 hours drive from where i live.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2018)

Many such RGB lighting configs depend on software & supported OS,have you installed the correct software from gigabyte website
AC300W (rev. 2.0) | Chassis - GIGABYTE Global
Note that RGB Fusion utility is only supported on win 7/10.


----------



## Yaotzin521 (Nov 28, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Many such RGB lighting configs depend on software & supported OS,have you installed the correct software from gigabyte website
> AC300W (rev. 2.0) | Chassis - GIGABYTE Global
> Note that RGB Fusion utility is only supported on win 7/10.


So my cabinet RGB will not work without the Fusion app?
How can that be possible?
There are no RGB cables connected to my motherboard.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2018)

Have you connected the power connector of those RGB to your psu?If there are no visible rgb connectors then it may be mixed within the front panel connectors(usb,audio etc).Also this is the 1st time I have seen a cabinet with this price & function & still having no official manual pdf available on website(if you got the hard copy in box then read it).


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 29, 2018)

Yaotzin521 said:


> I contacted Tech Support and they said i don't have to connect any cables to my motherboard in order to make the Logos light up.



Have you connected _any _cables coming from the cabinet to a power source? You surely didn't connect it with motherboard, so any connection with the PSU?


----------

